# Energizer 6 Volt Battery Problems!



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

My Energizer 6 volt golf cart batteries I purchased from Sam's Club late 2006 began 'fizzing' out acid underneath the caps about nine months ago. It didn't matter the charge condition, and they were not overfilled. The amount of fluid being pushed out began spilling over and running onto the camper frame, causing a lot of corrosion. I finally had enough of it and went to the local Trojan dealer today, intent on getting a set of Trojans to replace them. The Trojans were significantly more expensive than the $65 I paid at Sam's for the Energizers, but they have a great reputation in commercial applications.

When I told the guy at the store what was happening with my Energizers, he asked me to come back into their shop. As I rounded the corner, there on the floor was pallet full of Energizer golf cart batteries they had taken in, all of them leaking acid from their caps! The guy says they get a steady stream of them on trade in! In a way that made me feel better because part of me wondered if I had done something wrong or treated them badly.

I bit the bullet and bought a set of T-125s. I sure hope they last longer than my Energizers since they were twice the cost!


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

Welcome to the Trojan T-125 club!


----------



## Herbicidal (Aug 29, 2003)

I believe we are in the 3rd year of ownership on our T-125's. Zero problems. However, I would like to find a good quality 6v charger to help keep them 'fresh'. I know there are quite a few chargers out there, anyone have a favorite?

*GoVols* - do you have a 6 volt charger? If so, are you going to use it on the T-125's too?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Congrats....I have 2 Trojan batteries for my boat and I LOVE them. Never the slightest bit of a problem. Well worth the price IMHO.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Four years on the first two T125's and three on the second two (four Trojans in total) .. not one lick of trouble...


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Thanks for the post, I had been looking at them at Sam's Club but now I will forget all about them and also go with the Trojans. Just don't know where I will get them, don't think anyone in this little town carrys them.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

N7OQ said:


> Thanks for the post, I had been looking at them at Sam's Club but now I will forget all about them and also go with the Trojans. Just don't know where I will get them, don't think anyone in this little town carrys them.


Then hook up the Outback and go to a new town that does have the....BONUS for you is you get to camp and buy new batteries.


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

This brings a question, that Herbicidal mentions..... I will probably bite the bullet and buy some trojan 6's this winter, and I was going to charge them with my 12 volt charger, just hooked in parrallel. Is that OK, or am I better off with a single 6 volt charger and charge them individually?


----------



## Herbicidal (Aug 29, 2003)

I've been using a low-end 12v charger with the batteries hooked in series. I wouldn't mind spending a few dollars on a decent, 'intelligent', 6v charger to ensure a long and happy life for my Trojans.







Here is one that I am considering: 6 volt charger. It has a 10 year warranty!


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Thanks for the post, I had been looking at them at Sam's Club but now I will forget all about them and also go with the Trojans. Just don't know where I will get them, don't think anyone in this little town carrys them.


Then hook up the Outback and go to a new town that does have the....BONUS for you is you get to camp and buy new batteries.








[/quote]

I did find them in a city 40 miles north of here, Chico so I can get them there. But I do like how you think, any excuse for a camping trip


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> This brings a question, that Herbicidal mentions..... I will probably bite the bullet and buy some trojan 6's this winter, and I was going to charge them with my 12 volt charger, just hooked in parrallel. Is that OK, or am I better off with a single 6 volt charger and charge them individually?


Since your batteries are already hooked in series why not charge them that way. I feel it is better to charge them in series with a 12 volt charger than to charge them separately, that way they are equlized to each other. Since they will be connected in series the trailer convertor will charge them just fine so you really don't need a seperate charger. I think a 6 volt charger would be a waste of money.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

N7OQ said:


> This brings a question, that Herbicidal mentions..... I will probably bite the bullet and buy some trojan 6's this winter, and I was going to charge them with my 12 volt charger, just hooked in parrallel. Is that OK, or am I better off with a single 6 volt charger and charge them individually?


Since your batteries are already hooked in series why not charge them that way. I feel it is better to charge them in series with a 12 volt charger than to charge them separately, that way they are equlized to each other. Since they will be connected in series the trailer convertor will charge them just fine so you really don't need a seperate charger. I think a 6 volt charger would be a waste of money.
[/quote]

X2 - even in winter storage, hook them in series and use your 12 volt charger on them. A dedicated 6 vdc charger would be a waste of money.


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

Thanks for the input... i was hoping that was going to be OK!


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

Herbicidal said:


> *GoVols* - do you have a 6 volt charger? If so, are you going to use it on the T-125's too?


I use a Sears automatic 12V charger; nothing special. Of course, batts are hooked up in series for the charging. The local dealer said that method of charging is OK. He also suggested investing in a hydrometer to test the charge level, not just a meter.


----------



## Herbicidal (Aug 29, 2003)

Thanks N7OQ, CamperAndy and GoVols. I'll save my money and continue to do the 12v thing. In fact, I'll take some of that saved money and buy a hydrometer. By the way, do they make a 6v hydrometer?







Just kidding!


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

By the way, the Trojan FAQ suggests a charger capable of 10%-13% of the 20-hr amp hour rating. So for a T-125 with a 20-hr rating of 240 amp-hours, that would mean a charger with a charge rate of 24-31 amps. Well, my Sears charger only does a maximum of 10 amps. The dealer told me that was just fine, it would just take longer to recharge the batteries.

Also, the Trojan user manual says that new batteries will not delivery their full rated capacity. It takes 50-100 charge cycles to "work up" to the full capacity. That means that between now and my dry camping trip in three weeks, I'm going to reinstall all of the OEM 18 watt light bulbs in the fixtures, hook up the batteries and leave the lights on every day and recharge the batteries overnight. That would at least get me 21 cycles until I go camping.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

GoVols said:


> By the way, the Trojan FAQ suggests a charger capable of 10%-13% of the 20-hr amp hour rating. So for a T-125 with a 20-hr rating of 240 amp-hours, that would mean a charger with a charge rate of 24-31 amps. Well, my Sears charger only does a maximum of 10 amps. The dealer told me that was just fine, it would just take longer to recharge the batteries.
> 
> Also, the Trojan user manual says that new batteries will not delivery their full rated capacity. It takes 50-100 charge cycles to "work up" to the full capacity. That means that between now and my dry camping trip in three weeks, I'm going to reinstall all of the OEM 18 watt light bulbs in the fixtures, hook up the batteries and leave the lights on every day and recharge the batteries overnight. That would at least get me 21 cycles until I go camping.


I wouldn't worry too much about that. They'll have great capacity from day 1. If it improves a little, that's just another bonus.


----------

